# What's the difference between Graphic Novels and comics



## DragorianSword (Jan 23, 2011)

So I have to write an essay about Graphic Novels and I want to know what *you* think about Graphic Novels.
Are they just 'upgraded' comics, is it just an expensive term for comics or can you count them to litterature?
I also want to know if you've heard about Graphic Novels before (for those who haven't) or which Graphic novels you know and like.

Also use the poll please so I can get a clear picture about the popularity of Graphic Novels.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 23, 2011)

I only read Graphic novels that were based off books that I've read before.  It's always fun to read a book, watch the movie, then read the graphic novel.  Or if there is no movie, then the graphic novel provides me with an illustration of the characters and everything.


----------



## nasune (Jan 26, 2011)

Well the two Graphic novels that I have (and read) are V for Vendetta and Watchmen (both very well known). What I noticed with these is that there is a more, well mature is perhaps not the best word but it comes closest to what I mean storyline. It is deeper, and with these two at least it has some ethical questions that say Donald Duck or Uncanny X-Men (at least what I've read of it) do not have. For example in Watchmen Ozymandias did what he did for the good of men, but was it word the prize or was Rorschach right? Or in V, did V do the right thing or did his revenge only make things worse (order vs anarchy, though not completely).
So I would count it towards literature, though perhaps not as one of the greatest of works of literature.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 28, 2011)

Beertje111 said:
			
		

> is it just an expensive term for comics



I reckon so. The likes of Watchmen and V for Vendetta were originally published as comics, and later collected together into a trade paperback. People call them "graphic novels" because they think calling them comics somehow demeans them (which I would personally disagree with).

Phonogram and Phonogram: The Singles Club are probably my favourites, just because a) the first series of Phonogram is based around the music I was into in my mid-to-late teens, and b) the second series is just incredible.


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

i'm going to read a visual novel just need to download it


----------

